# girlfriend lift to work



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

*lift or no lift*​
lift 4746.53%no lift5453.47%


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

My lass has just started a new job and theres a lad who works there whos said he'll give her a lift, would use allow it or be happy about it... let the poll commence haha


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I wouldnt have a problem if someone gave my lass a lift to work no


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> I wouldnt have a problem if someone gave my lass a lift to work no


Thats good then tell her i will pick her up at 6 pm we working nights this weekend X


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

No problem what so ever.

If you do have a problem then there's something wrong in the relationship that leads to misstrust & insecurity.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Thats good then tell her i will pick her up at 6 pm we working nights this weekend X


You didn't say it was Flinty she'd be riding with!!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I wouldn't and don't have a problem with that.. Don't you trust her?

What's she like with other guys, is she flirtatious?


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats nice of him to offer to be alone with your mrs everyday of the week


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Josh said:


> Thats nice of him to offer to be alone with your mrs everyday of the week


LOL hubba hubba !!!


----------



## Lukeg (Mar 6, 2011)

is someone a little bit insecure ...... :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> You didn't say it was Flinty she'd be riding!!!


fixed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would have a problem with it probably, men have filthy minds they only want one thing lol.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Let her get in the car, then follow them. Keep checking her FB and texts & from time to time go to his home when they are both 'working nights' and listen through the letterbox.

If you smell a rat then take off and nuke the site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would have a problem with it probably, men have filthy minds they only want one thing lol.


yeah mate Fcukin fuel money pmsl !!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

No lift!!!

Why the fcuk would he want to give her a lift unless he's trying to get at her cookie

If she's ugly let her go... my guess is she aint cos no man would want an ugly bint in his car without good reason


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Boom!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

If she is getting a lift in an estate car with a mattress in the back you may have an issue, if not there is no issue.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Breda said:


> No lift!!!
> 
> Why the fcuk would he want to give her a lift unless he's trying to get at her cookie
> 
> If she's ugly let her go... my guess is she aint cos no man would want an ugly bint in his car without good reason


Hit the nail on the head mate, he will smash that pasty till its black and blue!!


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

TBH I'd only offer a lift to a pretty girl if I was trying to get into her.

I trust my missus though, so wouldn't have a problem someone offered her a lift - even if they clearly fancied her.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

hes got a clio still plenty of space she shagged me in a fiesta


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

A lift to work!!! Are you mad?? Next you'll be letting her talk to strangers!! Jesus.....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hit the nail on the head mate, he will smash that pasty till its black and blue!!


lol he will smash that pasty till the gravy dries up !!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

If you don't trust your mrs enough to sit in a car with a guy without shagging him you need to ditch your mrs. He probably does want to **** her, I want to **** anything that moves but it doesn't mean I will. Not till that chloroform turns up anyway.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

its not a cnut in a white audi is it ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

Why not just put her in a burka


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Yeah I'd let her have a lift no probs.

TBH if he's not gonna smash her in the car on the way to work he'll just do it while they're at work


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hit the nail on the head mate, he will smash that pasty till its black and blue!!


Yes he will and when she comes home with a bruised cnut don't let her tell you she hit it with the car door pmsl


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> its not a cnut in a white audi is it ???


There's no audi


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> hes got a clio still plenty of space she shagged me in a fiesta


So you've been here before.....


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

thats probably what it is i know what she is capable of ha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

she will be fine mate I hear its Nocarbs in his car, he also picks other folks up for work too "Oh look here he is now "


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

why did you start this thread .you is goner be a paranoid rec ....bit ye he bangs her on the way ther ....quick blow on the way home.

ye no what its like wen ye first start bangin someone ye cant keep ye hands of each other:bounce:


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

check the route to work for lay-bys, car parks, public toilets, dogging sites...


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

im not even bothered, im just seein what people think and winding her up


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> thats probably what it is i know what she is capable of ha


Oh dear.

Buy her a tandem push bike, see if he wants a lift with her


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Well I personally think it's a tough one... I'm not a insecure or a jealous person by any means and trust my missus 100% or I wouldn't be with her otherwise, BUT like afew people have already said if I was to offer to pick a girl up and give her a lift to work everyday then it's pretty clear that I'm trying to get in her knickers and if you think he won't be firting and trying it on with her then you my friend are a fool...


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

big ste said:


> Well I personally think it's a tough one... I'm not a insecure or a jealous person by any means and trust my missus 100% or I wouldn't be with her otherwise, BUT like afew people have already said if I was to offer to pick a girl up and give her a lift to work everyday then it's pretty clear that I'm trying to get in her knickers and if you think he won't be firting and trying it on with her then you my friend are a fool...


I agree with this 100% couple that with the fact she is a skankkk by nature. pfft im born to lose


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if he's a handsome fuker with a better car than you and he does a 70 mile detour to pick her up ...............you may have a problem....let tha manky slut get a bus lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If your Mrs wants to take a lift of him then she wants to fcuk him too she should have turned the fella down out of respect for you.

Smell her pussy everyday when she gets home and you'll know whats goin on


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

big ste said:


> Well I personally think it's a tough one... I'm not a insecure or a jealous person by any means and trust my missus 100% or I wouldn't be with her otherwise, BUT like afew people have already said if I was to offer to pick a girl up and give her a lift to work everyday then it's pretty clear that I'm trying to get in her knickers and if you think he won't be firting and trying it on with her then you my friend are a fool...


Yeah but if she's trustworthy then it shouldn't matter what he's trying?

You should post a pic up of her and change the poll to "is my mrs a skank or not - yes or no"


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Breda said:


> Smell her pussy everyday when she gets home and you'll know whats goin on


Hahahahahaha brilliant. "Honey I'm home!" "Get your knickers off you slag I need to check where you've been..."


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> If your Mrs wants to take a lift of him then she wants to fcuk him too she should have turned the fella down out of respect for you.
> 
> Smell her pussy everyday when she gets home and you'll know whats goin on


if it smells like New car smell then its definitely not Nocarbs pmsl !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

just incase - always better to pull the cnut out the car and pipe him up and down th road til his face is mush


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Thats good then tell her i will pick her up at 6 pm we working nights this weekend X


Works for me mate i'll get some peace and quiet this weekend!!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

ohhhh shes bb'n him about me being paranoid now hahaha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

This thread has potential for the follow up thread !!! lol


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

an check her knickers for spunk stains


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> Works for me mate i'll get some peace and quiet this weekend!!


forever mate , apart from when i have done your missus there will be a distinct echo when she opens her legs in future !!!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> ohhhh shes bb'n him about me being paranoid now hahaha


she's already sucking his cock if she is disrespecting you like that to another bloke - bin her


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> forever mate , apart from when i have done your missus there will be a distinct echo when she opens her legs in future !!!!


There already is mate I seen my son drop out of their 2 years ago!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah that fcukin stain on her dress is not flash dash im afraid lol !!!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

shes creating a ukm profile now, and texting him. Oh dear


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

UKBenC said:


> There already is mate I seen my son drop out of their 2 years ago!


Who's son :whistling:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Breda said:


> No lift!!!
> 
> Why the fcuk would he want to give her a lift unless he's trying to get at her cookie
> 
> If she's ugly let her go... my guess is she aint cos no man would want an ugly bint in his car without good reason


Exactly!

It ain't about insecurity on the posters part, it's about knowing how the straight male mind works, some blokes think nothing of ruining marriages with kids involved for pussy.

Unless the guy is gay, no chance.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

they've probably mutually fingered each others bums at tea break already


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

New job, new work relationship. You can't choose your "workmates" but you can choose your friends. Go careful I say..


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> shes creating a ukm profile now, and texting him. Oh dear


Mate if your bird is texting another bloke openly then she's the one who probably pushed the lift idea. Bin her before you get cheated on and dumped.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> shes creating a ukm profile now, and texting him. Oh dear


i'll prime a mod to ban the slack fannied cow lol


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Who's son :whistling:


haha fair play I was wondering how you were gonna reply to that one!!!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Im not insecure i know she wouldnt do nothing, if i was insecure there wouldnt be photos of her in the AL.

I just know how males work, and don't like how vunerable she is in that position


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah this thread is priceless :lol:


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> she shagged me in a fiesta


She shagged you?

Interesting!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> Im not insecure i know she wouldnt do nothing, *if i was insecure there wouldnt be photos of her in the AL.*
> 
> I just know how males work, and don't like how vunerable she is in that position


Problem is she's too busy sending them to me, I mean him, damn it....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

yeah to be fair she has probably gargled his sperm more times than a fcukin listerine commercial filming


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> Im not insecure i know *she wouldnt do nothing*, if i was insecure there wouldnt be photos of her in the AL.


You sure your dont wanne rephrase that mate


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

shes stormed out in the huff, its all coming together now i wasnt even bothered in the begining but she does protest to much


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> shes stormed out in the huff, its all coming together now i wasnt even bothered in the begining but she does protest to much


PMSL

UKM helping people connect !!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Where's she going I wonder....?? Of for a ride on the bologne pony I reckon


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> shes stormed out in the huff, its all coming together now i wasnt even bothered in the begining but she does protest to much


sure sign shes got cock poisoning


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> This thread has potential for the follow up thread !!! lol


The lift or No lift chronicles pmsl


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Mate, if she's protesting about you stopping her having a lift, there is a problem, trust me. Been there before.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

gazh1983 said:


> Mate, if she's protesting about you stopping her having a lift, there is a problem, trust me. Been there before.


what is you thats giving his missus a lift then ???


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Ryans next thread shall be entitled ''thanks alot guys!! [email protected]'' :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

it doesn't matter now - the entire job is fuked...shell still nob him at work now just to spite you after geting off the train


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

shes calling me paranoid and insecure but if the shoe was on the other foot, im sure i wud be on the public transport


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so any you other lads need any GF help today???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> shes calling me paranoid and insecure but if the shoe was on the other foot, im sure i wud be on the public transport


what an ugly cnut like you i doubt she would be worried pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> so any you other lads need any GF help today???


yep you tag em well bag em pmsl !!!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanClarke said:


> shes stormed out in the huff, its all coming together now i wasnt even bothered in the begining but she does protest to much


Was this before or after she saw Uriel call her a slack fannied cow :lol:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> shes calling me paranoid and insecure but if the shoe was on the other foot, im sure i wud be on the public transport


yes tell him 2 give you a lift an you suck him off see if she likes it:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i'm like a one man "relate"


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

You drive a fiesta and luvva boy drives a clio. What a pair of pansies. Sounds to me like the local bus driver is in with a fvcking good chance. Bet shes got a minge like a wizards sleeve. Dump the grubby bitch for even having the balls to ask you.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Uriel said:


> i'm like a one man "relate"


Keep up the good work... you might be able to apply for charitable status soon :thumbup1:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

texting him and telling him about your paranoia is bad crack, if that was my woman she wouldnt be mine for much longer. total lack of respect and neglect for your feelings


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

i would trust the wife, but wouldnt trust the guy....

lets face it, were all dirty cnuts that think about one thing.

he offers her a lift....he wants to fire it up her. simple...

unless hes gay.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Hang on, how does she have his bbm and mobile number already? I mean mobile, ok, to arrange lifts but bbm is a bit far.

Then again, I can see why she's annoyed, nothing says "I love you" like asking a bodybuilding forum if they think your mrs is a slag.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> what an ugly cnut like you i doubt she would be worried pmsl


ya probably not far from the truth mate, but ya no ****in oil paintin yaself so a suppose ya probably have felt the same before lmao


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I've just text her to tell her i'm gonna stay at my mams the night, so she can have some space and i dont have to hear the screams. That'll gan down like a bacon sarnie at a barmitsva


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

RyanClarke said:


> I've just text her to tell her i'm gonna stay at my mams the night, so she can have some space and i dont have to hear the screams. That'll gan down like a bacon sarnie at a barmitsva


yeah - mr fuking shifty lifty, other blokes bird sniffer will be round to cheer gher up i'm sure after softening her up on the bb for an hour


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> ya probably not far from the truth mate, but ya no ****in oil paintin yaself so a suppose ya probably have felt the same before lmao


your right mate im no looker.. but i never lost a woman to a [email protected] in a clio either pmsl

And i certainly never posted on here asking if i can trust my own missus hahahaha ya daft pr1ck X


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

OK who is next for the please destroy my relationship thread.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

nodrog said:


> OK who is next for the please destroy my relationship thread.


Im FREEEEEE


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> I've just text her to tell her i'm gonna stay at my mams the night, so she can have some space and i dont have to hear the screams. That'll gan down like a bacon sarnie at a barmitsva


fink that wise m8 its friday nite this other lad be out on the ale message ye bird ..fink her back doors will be comin off kidder


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldnt have a problem with it tbh, take the wench saves me doing it... Then again my wench drives so whatever trevor


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thats a great idea. You stay at your mums tonight and cry yourself to sleep while getting breast fed by her,and the village bike will be out on the town getting porked by anyone thats old enough to drive. That'll bring her to her senses.


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there still a prize for thread of the month???

Fair enough he may have lost his missis, but he should at least get a free tub of protein out of it!! :lol:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

look at the poll. Theres your answer. UK-M sorting yet another life out. no thanks needed


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Hang on, how does she have his bbm and mobile number already? I mean mobile, ok, to arrange lifts but bbm is a bit far.
> 
> Then again, I can see why she's annoyed, nothing says "I love you" like asking a bodybuilding forum if they think your mrs is a slag.


She wants to bang the geeza otherwise she wouldn't have had the cheek to ask if she could get a lift off him in the 1st place

OP man up and just kill her


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> your right mate im no looker.. but i never lost a woman to a [email protected] in a clio either pmsl
> 
> And i certainly never posted on here asking if i can trust my own missus hahahaha ya daft pr1ck X


Haha i kna a skinny bloke who works as a waiter with a french car, Ne wonder a need test as an ego boost


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I've missed yet another rape, pillage and destruction of another daft ukm member! Shes played u a treat though mate, caused an argument and now ur out the house for the night for her to give ass to mouth to her work 'mate'. Fck it u might aswell do a raoul moat now get it over and done with


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

paul81 said:


> he should at least get a free tub of protein out of it!! :lol:


lets be honest....she will be


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

paul81 said:


> Is there still a prize for thread of the month???
> 
> Fair enough he may have lost his missis, but he should at least get a free tub of protein out of it!! :lol:


haha i havent lost my missus, i do this to her all the time mate. Im only having a laugh


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> Haha i kna a skinny bloke who works as a waiter with a french car, Ne wonder a need test as an ego boost


he is a waiter ?? ffs lol !!!!

just go and smash his backdoors in , thentell your missus you have alrady shagged him and he was crap !!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

And if she has read this thread I bet she is laughing her [email protected] off. (NOT!!)


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> I've missed yet another rape, pillage and destruction of another daft ukm member! Shes played u a treat though mate, caused an argument and now ur out the house for the night for her to give ass to mouth to her work 'mate'. Fck it u might aswell do a raoul moat now get it over and done with


Shes on the phone crying asking me to sleep there mate, i'm only having her on. think i'd post heartfelt **** on this website full of black hearted ****ers? My skins like leather but even that wouldnt be enough if this was for real


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> he is a waiter ?? ffs lol !!!!
> 
> just go and smash his backdoors in , thentell your missus you have alrady shagged him and he was crap !!!


Yes mate she works in a restaurant as a waitress, He works there too.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I've missed yet another rape, pillage and destruction of another daft ukm member! Shes played u a treat though mate, caused an argument and now ur out the house for the night for her to give ass to mouth to her work 'mate'. Fck it u might aswell do a raoul moat now get it over and done with


PMSL at the avi


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> Yes mate she works in a restaurant as a waitress, He works there too.


secretely book yourself in for a meal and spy on them both !!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> PMSL at the avi


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

She'd probably get in the fellas car with her shortest skirt on and sit there with her legs wide open and matey will think shes got half an ounce of old holburn hanging out either side of her pants. The hairy cvnt tart.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

luther1 said:


> She'd probably get in the fellas car with her shortest skirt on and sit there with her legs wide open and matey will think shes got half an ounce of old holburn hanging out either side of her pants. The hairy cvnt tart.


thats just made my winkle twitch !!!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

luther1 said:


> She'd probably get in the fellas car with her shortest skirt on and sit there with her legs wide open and matey will think shes got half an ounce of old holburn hanging out either side of her pants. The hairy cvnt tart.


Theres a photo of her **** in the AL if you'd been here long enough to apply you could see tha, its defo not hairy or saggy ask uriel haha


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wheres this photo we speak of? :whistling:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

In the Adult Lounge girlfriend section


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> secretely book yourself in for a meal and spy on them both !!!


fcuk that... apply for a job there and melt his face on the hot plate


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh yeah im not a member of there yet


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> Theres a photo of her **** in the AL if you'd been here long enough to apply you could see tha, its defo not hairy or saggy ask uriel haha


Oh,i suppose because shes getting a lift now with flash harry she'll get the flymo out and trim her bush eh?


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

ive not found any o your posts funny in the slightest


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Shes to good for me i know that, but im still not insecure we do anything together. shagged her on cam the other day on chatroulette haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> ive not found any o your posts funny in the slightest


i will give you that mate your missus is fit and got a lovely mince pie X


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

RyanClarke said:


> In the Adult Lounge girlfriend section


Went a few pages back in the obvious thread but couldn't find her... oh well will just have to use my imagination :lol:


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

How do you get access to the AL? Just out of curiosity? ; )


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Aftershock said:


> I wouldn't and don't have a problem with that.. Don't you trust her?
> 
> What's she like with other guys, is she flirtatious?


Apperently she's a slag with a smelly hairy minge that is easily bruised


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

**** McAfee or Nortons, like Flinty said yesterday we're the best internet security ever.

I've got an audi - you're a liar, do one

My mrs wants a lift? - she's a tart, ditch her

I wonder what's next? Please someone go in for a sex change or something I need a lynching I can really get my teeth into.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

JKDRob said:


> How do you get access to the AL? Just out of curiosity? ; )


you have to pm a mod and call them a rapist mate...

instant access


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> Shes to good for me i know that, but im still not insecure we do anything together. shagged her on cam the other day on chatroulette haha


You want to be posting that in MA


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

JKDRob said:


> How do you get access to the AL? Just out of curiosity? ; )


just another 729 posts mate


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

andy said:


> you have to pm a mod and call them a rapist mate...
> 
> instant access


Tried that....


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Breda said:


> You want to be posting that in MA


posting what mate


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

2004mark said:


> just another 729 posts mate


WTF?


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

JKDRob said:


> Tried that....


pm robsta and tell him youll kick his cnut in....

he loves that funny sh!t

instant access


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RyanClarke said:


> posting what mate


i really like the look of your womans pussy mate , can i give her a lift to work please X


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Who gives a ****!?

Not you mate, or you wouldn't be posting your birds flange on here for us sick cnuts to whack one off too!


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I'm sure she'd oblige, i'll get some more tonight and put them on the mora. Any requests haha ? c


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

RiZzah said:


> Who gives a ****!?
> 
> Not you mate, or you wouldn't be posting your birds flange on here for us sick cnuts to whack one off too!


wheres this photo then?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RyanClarke said:


> posting what mate


The video of you givin your Mrs a good pasteing


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah? If you don't trust her to get a lift to work then may aswell break up now.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Breda said:


> Apperently she's a slag with a smelly hairy minge that is easily bruised


In that case i'll give her a lift if she needs one:tt2:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I havent got access to AL can a mod move RyanClarkes Mrs's pussy to MA


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Breda said:


> I havent got access to AL can a mod move RyanClarkes Mrs's pussy to MA


not a chance im keeping it to myself its almost chewable mmmmm lush !!!


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> wheres this photo then?


LoL, I'm not in the big boys club yet so haven't seen it, but he's serious and others are vouching for its authenticity!

**** it, sharing intimate pictures aint right to me, but seeing as he's from Newcastle I guess anything goes...

After all, he did say his girlfriend is the one who shags him...


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Ignore the nay Sayers mate, you should let her get the lift...... If u like your mrs full of another mans love juice, I can just imagine you kissing her after shes had her tonsils bashed about


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

He's from newcastle  . Wheres your bird work mate??

I'll give her a lift home if she wants? **** the other bloke, you don't know him, I'll Give her a good seeing to before i drop her off bro.

Any post to do with anyones bird on uk-m results in the fella ending up paranoid and realising his bird MUST be sucking someones pole.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

make out it's fine because you are not the jealous type.

Encourage her and tease her about having a lift with this guy, make out they are an item and ask her how good he is in bed, that type of stuff, as it is what iwould do


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

LMAO uk-m agony uncles doing their thang. :lol:

Good work fellas!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

any chance to link of said spam purse?


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

The work mate wants to ride her, you have no control over the matter-sooner or later after a works night out she'll let him in the cookie jar-wait and see, she'll soon not be giving you any cause she's keeping it fresh for him.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

I just read through all the 10 pages (for fear of missing a good thread as!). Let me get this right, you are worried about a guy giving your missus a lift, you ask on here, you have been around here a while looking at post count so you know the type of answers you are likely to get? Also you post pics on here of your girls bits, oh and if anyone missed that fact, you kindly direct them to where it has been posted? And your missus is also on UKM now, and aware of this thread? You tell people about shagging on chatroulette? Almost speechless.

And you say none of the replies arent funny? Now speechless!!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Worst case scenario... He fills her with jizz and has a penis that could eat yours. Best case scenario... She works his gear stick as he drives.

Don't sound too bad does it?


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

it would add to the torment if he had a giant pole


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mental note: never ask UK-M for relationship advice

I still love the "smell her minge when she gets in"


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

gummyp said:


> I still love the "smell her minge when she gets in"


lol, she's blatently read all this, the guy said she was signing up!


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Mmmnah, no way...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

serves her right for being a slack beavered old poking machine


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

No lift allowed IMO!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I would never ask for advice from these pack of wolves!!


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'd say wait till he comes to pick her up, Put a sharp weapon in ur pocket. Tell her you want to meet him first. If his face drops when he sees you, cut his ****ing jacobs off. If it doesn't drop but he looks at the missus like a piece of meat. gouge his eyes out and then remove his crown jewels. If he seems ok then fair enough. Personally I've been married 5 years and would still **** just about anything that breaths so don't trust anyone. Slightest hint of something wrong, Cut his ****ing balls off.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would have a problem with it probably, men have filthy minds they only want one thing lol.


x2 Most prob has an hidden agenda, nothing comes free


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

If you say no she is going to think you don't trust her and give you grief but if you let it go some guy is going to be slowly but surely working his way into your birds knickers........there is no real solution mate as relationships are a head f*ck, you just have to decide if she's really worth all the hassle and make sure she comes home to you every night as there will always be other guys out there waiting to mow your lawn!

Sent from my Vodafone 858 using Tapatalk


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

She is probably part of this very conversation, how could she possibly resisit? She has signed up right?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

asc, yes I said this earlier lol. According to the guy who started the thread she signed up.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Hahahahahaha brilliant. "Honey I'm home!" "Get your knickers off you slag I need to check where you've been..."


Haha

I'm still laughing at this


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

**** no.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

My two cents:

1. If she does something with this guy then she's not good enough for you, and therefore not worth your energy and time.

2. You're being majorly insecure, do you feel in some way inadequate to this guy?

3. Relationships are built on trust, give it a try and if anything goes wrong then read point 1.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Desperadodan:2594947 said:


> My two cents:
> 
> 1. If she does something with this guy then she's not good enough for you, and therefore not worth your energy and time.
> 
> ...


If my Mrs needed something and I couldn't provide it i'll be damned if she's getting provisions from another male (non family member)

She was gettin to work fine before this fella came along and she'll get to work fine after she's told she can't get a lift with him.... Or talk to him.... Or look at him.... Or be in the same room as him.... Or think about him..... Or work with him, either he goes or she goes but she's not gettin a lift


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> If my Mrs needed something and I couldn't provide it i'll be damned if she's getting provisions from another male (non family member)
> 
> She was gettin to work fine before this fella came along and she'll get to work fine after she's told she can't get a lift with him.... Or talk to him.... Or look at him.... Or be in the same room as him.... Or think about him..... Or work with him, either he goes or she goes but she's not gettin a lift


Lol funny


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Mate, let her have a lift :/


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Honest answer... from being 18 to about 30 yrs old not a chance.

Now, hey if she's gonna cheat she's gonna cheat.... l cant stop her.


----------



## Skilgannon (May 24, 2006)

Suprakill4 said:


> I would have a problem with it probably, men have filthy minds they only want one thing lol.


Second that


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Thats good then tell her i will pick her up at 6 pm I'm gunna smash her hinges off X


Fixed it again. :whistling:


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

RyanClarke said:


> My lass has just started a new job and theres a lad who works there whos said he'll give her a lift, would use allow it or be happy about it... let the poll commence haha


Someone needs a cuddle.


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

Skim read....

How would she feel if the tables were turned?

I know how my other half would feel about it if it were the other way around, which shouldn't but does cloud my judgement somewhat

Actually yeah I'm down with that and would bet the offer would be withdrawn before the week was out


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

I would say go for it love but if at any moment he gets tries to get a little friendly to stop having the lifts. If she was to cheat, like anyone can and people regularly do, then she isn't worth the stress anyway.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

its the undercurrents of these things and peoples naivity towards them that get me......

THIS is NOT about a lift.........not from his POV, he is not being "friendly" and deep down...she knows it - and some of you are just not savvy lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2605395 said:


> its the undercurrents of these things and peoples naivity towards them that get me......
> 
> THIS is NOT about a lift.........not from his POV, he is not being "friendly" and deep down...she knows it - and some of you are just not savvy lol


Exactly!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Breda said:


> No lift!!!
> 
> Why the fcuk would he want to give her a lift unless he's trying to get at her cookie
> 
> If she's ugly let her go... my guess is she aint cos no man would want an ugly bint in his car without good reason


this is spot on

how olds the guy compared to you, does he look like hagrid, if so, i wouldnt worry


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

No lift. Trust no one. You may be able to trust her, but are you also going to put full trust in some bloke you dont even know? Some guys have a way with words and although she might not want to shag him at first, could be all over him within a couple of weeks.

Not a chance if you ask me


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I cant explain this as it has nothing to do with fear or anger.........None of my partners woukld accept this or even dream about thinking of broaching it with me......it is not the fuk on and I wouldn't do it if the tables were turned


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2605472 said:


> I cant explain this as it has nothing to do with fear or anger.........None of my partners woukld accept this or even dream about thinking of broaching it with me......it is not the fuk on and I wouldn't do it if the tables were turned


It ain't fcukin on mate, and I tell you what none of my exs would broach the subject with me either because I wouldn't be havin it.... Sh!t!

As you said the "lift" is immaterial, its the thought process behind the lift... And there's only 1 thought in the fellas mind


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> It ain't fcukin on mate, and I tell you what none of my exs would broach the subject with me either because I wouldn't be havin it.... Sh!t!
> 
> As you said the "lift" is immaterial, its the thought process behind the lift... And there's only 1 thought in the fellas mind


man of the wold my friend - you know your onions


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Barker:2605462 said:


> No lift. Trust no one. You may be able to trust her, but are you also going to put full trust in some bloke you dont even know? Some guys have a way with words and although she might not want to shag him at first, could be all over him within a couple of weeks.
> 
> Not a chance if you ask me


He can't trust her either, she should have told the lift offerer no.... End of!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn how many posts has this thread got, i said it once and i will say it again, NO LIFT

No one gets alone time my bird (if i had one) other than me!!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Breda said:


> He can't trust her either, she should have told the lift offerer no.... End of!


True there shouldn't even be a debate about it!


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Only reason I offer lifts to birds at Uni is to bang them, end of!


----------



## Actinmyosin (Nov 8, 2011)

Funniest thread I've ever read award?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

MrLong said:


> Only reason I offer lifts to birds at Uni is to bang them, end of!


X2


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

No lift, also agreed my mrs wouldnt feel comfortable in the car with another guy alone...


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

If someone offered my misses a lift I'd knock his teeth out and get him to ask again.

Look at it from a single mans point of view. If I was single and someone said I could take his misses to work, I get her alone everyday to myself DAAAAAAM! I'm in :thumb: next thing you know she'l have his number, they'l be texting and you'll get the ''where just friends story's'' and the trust crumbles and you turn paranoid and that's the end of you both..

She might not even do anything but it will play on your mind and f*ck you up mentally!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

RyanClarke said:


> hes got a clio still plenty of space she shagged me in a fiesta


Dude that is hysterical on so many levels !!!


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Skim read but general feeling is no and most wouldnt let theis missus either. My missus is gonna go back to work soon after baby number 2 and will probably work in a nursing home. If a guy lived near us and worked there and offered her a lift it wouldnt even enter my head to say no, why would i? She can go out and pull if she was that was inclined. She was a squaddie and is used to fellas trying it on. The choice to play away is hers. Guess i trust her.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

when i went to college for my fintess studies. i got offered a lift by my tutor on the days she in. she lived beside me...

i thought nothing of it tbh.she was good looking and 10yrs my elder.

few yrs after finishing college. i bumped into her out in a club. ended up going back to hers tht night.

a small lift can lead to something greater!

ps to answer the question. - id be wray myself. not that i dont trust the mrs but end of the day we are men with a tackle to be used. id play it by ear could be just a friendly gesture


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

God, lots of people who don't trust their misses here. Could you accept a lift off a lady then chaps without nobbing her? I know I can


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> God, lots of people who don't trust their misses here. Could you accept a lift off a lady then chaps without nobbing her? I know I can


As I said earlier bro - you are looking at the situation 1mm deep...if that is how you want to play at life then be my guest - if you dont think there is not an undercurrent to things and in sexuality - then again be my guest. I think you are missing a whole world of what goes on beneath the surface but carry on with your view and i will with mine

You can see your self what many on here would be giving a lift for.....but still you dont see it....

"some" women will be the same - naive and just see a lift....................some wont lol

My intuition has never let me down in 44 years lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I let her have a lift on one condition!!

When she bangs him over the bonnet!! she films it on her phone so I can watch it later and crack one off!!

The test 400 is naughty stuff!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Uriel said:


> As I said earlier bro - you are looking at the situation 1mm deep...if that is how you want to play at life then be my guest - if you dont think there is not an undercurrent to things and in sexuality - then again be my guest. I think you are missing a whole world of what goes on beneath the surface but carry on with your view and i will with mine
> 
> You can see your self what many on here would be giving a lift for.....but still you dont see it....
> 
> ...


Right! I think I'm quite aware how the work can work and sometimes does. However, suggesting every offer of a lift is sexually motivated, I can't agree less mate 

Maybe people act like that around you, but not every woman acts like you are implying. Just IMO.

Even if his offer was sexually orientated if your misses is worth being with she'll spurn the advances and refuse future lifts. If she doesn't, she wasn't worth the breath anyway and he has saved you years of wasted time.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

im sorry i even offered her a lift now.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Papa Lazarou said:


> Right! I think I'm quite aware how the work can work and sometimes does. However, suggesting every offer of a lift is sexually motivated, I can't agree less mate
> 
> Maybe people act like that around you, but not every woman acts like you are implying. Just IMO.
> 
> Even if his offer was sexually orientated if your misses is worth being with she'll spurn the advances and refuse future lifts. If she doesn't, she wasn't worth the breath anyway and he has saved you years of wasted time.


lol - you are quite an interesting guy....you remind me of my dad and an ex boss and friend..........you somehow think there is only one right....YOURS ..........IMO - there are lots of rights in this life as it is so complex and there are so many people and so many views.

If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck........so far, for me - its always been a duck lol

any way, have a good day.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

SOOOOO OP, Has your gf had a lift off the bloke yet?

I still wouldn't have a prob with it. Plenty of people fancy my gf, doesn't mean to lay she'll take on any of the advances. If I didn't trust her I wouldn't be with her.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

RACK said:


> SOOOOO OP, Has your gf had a lift off the bloke yet?
> 
> I still wouldn't have a prob with it. Plenty of people fancy my gf, doesn't mean to lay she'll take on any of the advances. If I didn't trust her I wouldn't be with her.


This. Does she go out on nights out? Lads are far more blatant in a pub or club !


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

RACK said:


> SOOOOO OP, Has your gf had a lift off the bloke yet?
> 
> I still wouldn't have a prob with it. Plenty of people fancy my gf, doesn't mean to lay she'll take on any of the advances. If I didn't trust her I wouldn't be with her.


i fancy your missus, i'd offer her a lift.

When i say lift i mean bang.

(kidding

or am i?

no iam kidding)


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i will try one last time to put my point accross then i will give up...

The guy likely wants more than a lift....no big deal...

She might or might not know this and maybe - she just wants the lift (but accepts a bit of smarm....) again no big deal.......but maybe in some women there is more......mabe notthing

My woman would never accept because she knows would be annoyed that she gives another walley even the the TOD - even lets the pr1ck know he may have a smidge of a chnce with MY woman and she respects my wishes about how she behaves and interacs with other men like she would know and repects how I would be with other women .....thats the way it is


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Uriel said:


> lol - you are quite an interesting guy....you remind me of my dad and an ex boss and friend..........*you somehow think there is only one right....YOURS ..........IMO *- there are lots of rights in this life as it is so complex and there are so many people and so many views.
> 
> If it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck........so far, for me - its always been a duck lol
> 
> any way, have a good day.


You could say the exact same thing about you buddy!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Tasty said:


> Hang on, how does she have his bbm and mobile number already? I mean mobile, ok, to arrange lifts but bbm is a bit far.
> 
> Then again, I can see why she's annoyed, nothing says "I love you" like asking a bodybuilding forum if they think your mrs is a slag.


Whats this BBM thing?


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

VeNuM said:


> Whats this BBM thing?


Blackberry messenger


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

bowen86 said:


> i fancy your missus, i'd offer her a lift.
> 
> When i say lift i mean bang.
> 
> ...


You've been looking at mine and Lucy's holiday pics again haven't you 

I'd be more worried if people didn't fancy my gf, it would make me think I went out with a pig (instead of vice versa!). If you find your gf attractive then it's obvious other people are, take it as a compliment.

I know my views are a lot different to others but I just couldn't live in constant fear I was going to get cheated on.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Papa [URL=Lazarou:2605811]Lazarou:2605811[/URL] said:


> God, lots of people who don't trust their misses here. Could you accept a lift off a lady then chaps without nobbing her? I know I can


It's not about trust Pap, in general people don't offer their services just to be kind... They are hoping for something in return. She was gettin to work before the offer came up so she don't need a lift.... I think too many of those that say "i trust my woman" are under the thumb... Do you think your Mrs would be ok with you gettin a lift off another female... Would she fcuk

If a woman offered me a lift to work everyday (not a 1 off) and I had a Mrs who I respected then I wouldn't accept it in the 1st place, let alone ask if it was ok the text the person in question slaggin her off for bein paro but to answer your question yes I'd try to nob her... Everyday until I nobbed her or until she stopped givin me lifts


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

I still think if the fella is the one who has brought up the subject he is upto no good

If it had been the gf and she said can u give me a life to work and the op had said no,

so she said would u mind if I ask ....(whatever her new fella to be's name is ) because he lives local and would make life easier .

Then that's slighy diff because she has asked her bf for a lift ,then when he couldn't she has asked well would u mind me getting a lift with someone else


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If someone is going to cheat they will do and there's nothing you can do to stop them


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You can't stop them but giving them the green light to do it is foolish


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I agree with that fully. But I hardly see how saying "Yeah get a lift" is the same as "Yeah go on, get him in the back seat"


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Breda said:


> It's not about trust Pap, in general people don't offer their services just to be kind... They are hoping for something in return. She was gettin to work before the offer came up so she don't need a lift.... I think too many of those that say "i trust my woman" are under the thumb... *Do you think your Mrs would be ok with you gettin a lift off another female... *Would she fcuk


I slept in a hotel room with three women from my work and she was fully aware after a night out. She wouldn't mind at all.

BTW - I'm not saying I am right, nor am I saying i'm wrong - I'm just stating my opinion


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

RACK:2605903 said:


> I agree with that fully. But I hardly see how saying "Yeah get a lift" is the same as "Yeah go on, get him in the back seat"


It's not the same but you are allowing the possibility of gettin in the back seat to happen, if you see what I'm sayin



Papa [URL=Lazarou:2605904]Lazarou:2605904[/URL] said:


> I slept in a hotel room with three women from my work and she was fully aware after a night out. She wouldn't mind at all.
> 
> BTW - I'm not saying I am right, nor am I saying i'm wrong - I'm just stating my opinion


That's a 1 off situation tho mate, if you was to be sleepin in the hotel with three women on a regular basis she may not have been so accepting... Shes your Mrs so I don't know, simply speculating

I know you're just stating an opinion bro, so am i, its all good


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Right now the bloke giving your bird a lift is thinking ''perfect, they are now argueing, he sees me as a threat, she will get ****ed off, they will split up and illget my end away''

BLAM!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Some slimy cnut has been giving a bird I was kind of seeing lifts. She's recently started seeing 'someone' and I would bet money it's that cnut. Put a stop to it if you can - I couldn't and he's had his way.

I would also be tempted to chin him as well for trying it on, the slimeball.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

[yQUOTE=Papa Lazarou;2605904]I slept in a hotel room with three women from my work and she was fully aware after a night out. She wouldn't mind at all.

BTW - I'm not saying I am right, nor am I saying i'm wrong - I'm just stating my opinion


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I remember an ex of mine coming home one day from work and telling me her team leader/manager kept trying to give her his number to 'discuss' work out of hours, was on her case for weeks, The look on his face was priceless when i seen him and asked him wtf do you need to talk about work out of hours with my mrs? seeing as they worked in a call center there's not much to do when you finish work, daft cnut left her alone after that


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Uriel said:


> PMSL...I hope you know you are in a very small minority bro for "A" doing that rather than getting your own room u tight cnut, "B" expecting a misses to really be OK with it despite maybe saying she is and more importantly "C" you should have been up to your back axles in the filthiest 4 some ever lol lol lol


  PMSL

Guilty as charged!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Or....... this ones a long shot ............... he just offered her a lift to be helpful. I know i know, its like something out of a movie and highly unlikely but possibe nonetheless.


----------



## cris-01 (Nov 18, 2010)

There are some real lucky ladies out there by the looks of it.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Tell her to accept the lift, I'm looking forward to the sequel of this thread


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fatstuff:2606380 said:


> Or....... this ones a long shot ............... he just offered her a lift to be helpful. I know i know, its like something out of a movie and highly unlikely but possibe nonetheless.


Pffft


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Oh and by the way, ur misses has got a lovely fanny, would be a shame to ruin that.


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Oh and by the way, ur misses has got a lovely fanny, would be a shame to ruin that.


Yeah McDonalds ain't got sh!t on her fish fillets


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Papa Lazarou said:


> I slept in a hotel room with three women from my work and she was fully aware after a night out.


Sorry buddy I don't mean to be cheeky but are u gay. If this was me I would either been centre attraction in an orgy or have been arrested.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Fullhouse:2606419 said:


> Sorry buddy I don't mean to be cheeky but are u gay. If this was me I would either been centre attraction in an orgy or have been arrested.


I reckon he butted all 3 but is using it as an example of his Mrs trusting him


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Breda said:


> I reckon he butted all 3 but is using it as an example of his Mrs trusting him


I reckon it was all guys but he just wanted to get involved in this thread


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Sureno said:


> Yeah McDonalds ain't got sh!t on her fish fillets


Sureno where is this picture  . OP is from the same neck of the woods as me, Gonna give his bird a lift home!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Sureno:2606438 said:


> I reckon it was all guys but he just wanted to get involved in this thread


Maybe its all a lie an Pap should be known as nogirlsinahotel


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Maybe its all a lie an Pap should be known as nogirlsinahotel


Broke back papa lol


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Breda said:


> Maybe its all a lie an Pap should be known as nogirlsinahotel


I think this is the future of UK-M, new members will join and think WTF, noaudi thread should be stickied so new members can be educated on how not to behave on a forum.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2606463 said:


> Broke back papa lol


Shaving Papas privates lol



Impulse2903:2606466 said:


> I think this is the future of UK-M, new members will join and think WTF, noaudi thread should be stickied so new members can be educated on how not to behave on a forum.


Might be an idea but would talk all the fun out of givin a newbie a new name with nowarning


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Impulse2903 said:


> I think this is the future of UK-M, new members will join and think WTF, noaudi thread should be stickied so new members can be educated on how not to behave on a forum.


I agree! infact i reckon we should a change our usernames to have No before them!!! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Breda said:


> Shaving Papas privates lol


Bird Cage Lazarou ol


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Fullhouse said:


> Sorry buddy I don't mean to be cheeky but are u gay. If this was me I would either been centre attraction in an orgy or have been arrested.


LOL 

Nope!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Whats going on in here, has the dudes bird got it on with her gentleman driver yet


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Uriel:2606509 said:


> Bird Cage Lazarou ol


Papas 101 rent boys


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

papa dont preach.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Papa says squeeze


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

> Shes to good for me i know that, but im still not insecure we do anything together. shagged her on cam the other day on chatroulette haha


she sounds like a keeper


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> she sounds like a keeper


Hahahaa!!! :lol:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> she sounds like a keeper


PMSL. ha ha ha ha and she always ****ks my mates off. She is a top girl. lol


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Am i the only one that thinks this guy and his bird are weird as **** :-S feel like kicking your bird in the flange


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

nah I'd say they're your average 15 year old 'chav' couple


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

CRD said:


> Before I get all 'Billy Big Balls' in this thread, my wife has just told be she dropped a guy of at his home after a work's training course yesterday. Is it worse for a woman to give a bloke a lift home from work? *I have never [email protected] her on chat roulette though*- should I still be worried?


Not unless he is lol


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> Or....... this ones a long shot ............... he just offered her a lift to be helpful. I know i know, its like something out of a movie and highly unlikely but possibe nonetheless.


Yeah he offered her a lift.......onto his c0ck


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

CRD said:


> I have never [email protected] her on chat roulette though-


we all have though


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Time for my serious answer:

mate, who gives a ****? really? shes going to cheat on you if you allow it or not. I say going to. she has already.


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

ahhahahahhah


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

But it is only a lift, people give each other lifts everyday, it doesn't mean they're all having rampant, s&m sex on the backseat.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Upon picking your loving girlfriend up for work her new friend sets off driving, he reaches for the gear stick and accidently touches her hand, They lock eyes and all of a sudden they both reach over and kiss franticly, pulling at one anothers clothing the action soon moves to the back seat all the while YOU are none the wiser sitting in ur house coat and ball stranglers eating your jam and fukin toast!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Tombo said:


> But it is only a lift, people give each other lifts everyday, it doesn't mean they're all having rampant, s&m sex on the backseat.


would you give a fat smelly B.O. ridden beardy work mate a lift to work??

Would you give a hot sexy nymph a lift to work??

think about your answer for a while..........some of you blokes dont even know yourselves yet lol


----------

